# Teat structure terms



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

What's the difference between a "kicker" and a "spur"?

I'm looking at a doe and the breeder says she's 2+1 with a spur


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good question! Here's one of mine with a non DQ spur.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

A DQ spur would be a split teat, right? So then a kicker is the little teat looking thing that is higher on their udder?


----------

